# Movie/TV BHMs



## NYC_FFA (Jan 7, 2010)

Who are some of your favorite film/TV BHMs and FFAs?

Some of the ones that immediately come to mind...

1. Porthos, "The Three Musketeers," played by Oliver Platt

2. Paprizzio/Andrea, "Casanova," played by (again) Oliver Platt and Lena Olin

3. Russell/Laura, "Huff," played by Oliver Platt and an actress who I cannot find her name anywhere!

Favorite scenes:

1. I love the scene in "Casanova" when Paprizzio walks into the party, and Andrea faints. :blush:

2. The scene in "The Three Musketeers" when Porthos teaches D'Artagnan "the ways of women." What I would give to be one of those lovely ladies... :wubu:

3. The scene in "Huff" when Laura runs into Russell at work. He's messing with her and trying to piss her off, but she just keeps staring at his mouth. Scene ends with him asking her out to dinner. Jealous... :eat2:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, I know I'm replying to my own thread, but I remembered another favorite BHM/FFA couple!

Hurley and Libby from "Lost!" :wubu:

How did I forget them? :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2010)

there sure is a whole lot of oliver platt going on around here.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> there sure is a whole lot of oliver platt going on around here.



Yeah...:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Yeah...:wubu:



hahaha, and guess who's on your profile picture . . . Oliver Platt . . .


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe I should just change this thread to "I love Oliver Platt, do you?"


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 8, 2010)

I know they're only a cartoon but I always enjoyed watching Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 8, 2010)

There's also the Mayor in the movie 'Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs'.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Mayor1.jpg.jpg


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 8, 2010)

Edna and Wilbur Turnblad from "Hairspray!" I love that movie! Edna is big and beautiful, and Wilbur likes it that way.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 8, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Edna and Wilbur Turnblad from "Hairspray!" I love that movie! Edna is big and beautiful, and Wilbur likes it that way.


And Tracey and Link as a foil in the whole "looking beyond the appearance" sort of way we all have come to love/hate.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 8, 2010)

I Loved the chemistry between Buck Rogers and Wilma Deering. Oh those tight pants Buck used to wear.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 8, 2010)

Uncle Buck Russell (John Candy) and his girlfriend Chanice Kobolowski (Amy Madigan) My favourite!!! :wubu:

R.I.P. John Candy!!!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 8, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Uncle Buck Russell (John Candy) and his girlfriend Chanice Kobolowski (Amy Madigan) My favourite!!! :wubu:
> 
> R.I.P. John Candy!!!



Awwww, John Candy! I love him! He is the reason why I love "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles." My favorite scene is when he's driving down the road singing "Mess Around." So adorable! :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going with John Candy, but I like his relationship in "The Great Outdoors" better than Uncle Buck.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 9, 2010)

The camp counselor and the nurse from "Heavyweights."

Favorite moment: "These guys are so nervous. They're still scared of girls!" "Do you want to dance?" "Uh, no...I have a...bad brain."


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 9, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Yeah, I know I'm replying to my own thread, but I remembered another favorite BHM/FFA couple!
> 
> Hurley and Libby from "Lost!" :wubu:
> 
> How did I forget them? :doh:



Ah Lost....I haven't watched it since the 3rd series, but yes, Hurley and Libby are indeed lovely :happy:. Is it up to series 5 now? Has anything actually been explained yet?

Bella xXx


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Ah Lost....I haven't watched it since the 3rd series, but yes, Hurley and Libby are indeed lovely :happy:. Is it up to series 5 now? Has anything actually been explained yet?
> 
> Bella xXx



A few things have been explained, but for the most part, things are still as confusing as ever. The show got a lot better in the second half of the 3rd season, and season 5 was just amazing.

Small claim to fame, Ben from "Lost" is from my hometown!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 9, 2010)

Rosanne and Dan Conner ("Roseanne")






There was never any doubt those two loved each other.


----------



## djudex (Jan 9, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> 3. Russell/Laura, "Huff," played by Oliver Platt and an actress who I cannot find her name anywhere!



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0178870/

She's cute!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 9, 2010)

djudex said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0178870/
> 
> She's cute!



Yeah, I know! And the way she reacts to Russell in the hallway is exactly how I get when I'm around really cute BHMs. :blush:

Also, I love Roseanne and Dan! I got hooked on Roseanne reruns last year on TV Land. My parents wouldn't let us watch it growing up, so it's been a great show to get hooked on.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Jan 9, 2010)

Kevin James never gets any love.. 

If I was gay, I definitely would let him tap that


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 9, 2010)

JoeVanHalen said:


> Kevin James never gets any love..
> 
> If I was gay, I definitely would let him tap that



I love Kevin James, especially in "Hitch!" I love the scene when he chucks his inhaler and kisses the girl. :wubu: Jealous...


----------



## ChubbyDucky (Jan 9, 2010)

Kevin James is my secret lover...he just doesn't know it yet  

But seriously though, I do love me some Kevin James. 

And I didn't know who Oliver Platt was until this posting, I looked him up and I think I'm in love. Not sure though hahaha.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 10, 2010)

Just FYI...

Someone posted the entire movie "Casanova" up on YouTube! Here's a link to my favorite part. It goes from 0:45 to 3:08 and then 5:32 to 6:16. Also, there's a great moment later when they're cuddling up in one of the boats. :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7qKXMCEd4&feature=related


----------



## LadyBlueEyes (Jan 10, 2010)

I just adore Kevin James, John Goodman, and Abe Benrubi (ER). They are funny and just so darn sexy! :eat2:


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 10, 2010)

Other than Oliver Platt.. I'm surprised Robbie Coltrane hasn't gotten any love here. Sure?, most of his non-Harry Potter roles were primarily British movies, but he's had his share of American releases. And his character Fitz is perfectly flawed yet lovable.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 10, 2010)

TaciturnBadger said:


> Other than Oliver Platt.. I'm surprised Robbie Coltrane hasn't gotten any love here. Sure?, most of his non-Harry Potter roles were primarily British movies, but he's had his share of American releases. And his character Fitz is perfectly flawed yet lovable.



I just googled who Robbie Coltrane is. I didn't even know that was him in Harry Potter!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 10, 2010)

TaciturnBadger said:


> Other than Oliver Platt.. I'm surprised Robbie Coltrane hasn't gotten any love here. Sure?, most of his non-Harry Potter roles were primarily British movies, but he's had his share of American releases. And his character Fitz is perfectly flawed yet lovable.



Thank you! Another one I completely forgot! :doh:

Speaking of British BHMs, I don't know if Stephen Fry qualifies, but I love him. He's so smart and ridiculously funny.


----------



## ChubbyDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

My first ever BHM crush was Samwise Gamgee in Lord of the Rings...so cute and chubby.

And I've always had a soft spot for Ralph Kramden/Jackie Gleason.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 11, 2010)

ChubbyDucky said:


> My first ever BHM crush was Samwise Gamgee in Lord of the Rings...so cute and chubby.



Same here! Sam was my high school BHM crush, and my BHM boyfriend at the time told me, "I can be like Sam, I'm fat and I have furry feet!" 

Also, I got a new trombone junior year of high school, and I named it "Rosie."


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont how Bhm he is but I like Guy Fieri from the Food Network's Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 12, 2010)

TaciturnBadger said:


> Other than Oliver Platt.. I'm surprised Robbie Coltrane hasn't gotten any love here. Sure?, most of his non-Harry Potter roles were primarily British movies, but he's had his share of American releases. And his character Fitz is perfectly flawed yet lovable.



Ah Fitz...I do love Cracker.  And yes I luvs some Robbie Coltrane! 

Robert Pastorelli in the American version of the show was ok, but not quite the same...


----------



## Melian (Jan 12, 2010)

I am totally in love with this guy, Chef Rodney Bowers, who appears semi-regularly on the Steven and Chris show (two interior decorators).

















He owns some restaurants near my house....I am tempted to stalk him, except they probably wouldn't let me into those fancy places. Haha.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

ChubbyDucky said:


> Kevin James is my secret lover...he just doesn't know it yet
> 
> But seriously though, I do love me some Kevin James.



Seconded. Kevin James is by far my favorite BHM currently on TV. If we were to hold Sexiest BHM Alive, I think he'd have to win. Cute face, fantastic body AND funny. How can any FFA not be in love with him?


----------



## agouderia (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anybody seen "It's complicated" with Alec Baldwin and Meryl Streep?

Baldwin is not that heavy in it, but nevertheless it's the first time I have ever seen a mainstream movie with the male lead being portrayed as fat *and* sexy *and* proud of it! 

Major break through in my opinion! Any ideas?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

agouderia said:


> Has anybody seen "It's complicated" with Alec Baldwin and Meryl Streep?
> 
> Baldwin is not that heavy in it, but nevertheless it's the first time I have ever seen a mainstream movie with the male lead being portrayed as fat *and* sexy *and* proud of it!
> 
> Major break through in my opinion! Any ideas?



OMG...I totally forgot about Alex Baldwin and the Baldwin Brothers. They are always ranging from thick to extra chunky:eat2:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 24, 2010)

agouderia said:


> Has anybody seen "It's complicated" with Alec Baldwin and Meryl Streep?
> 
> Baldwin is not that heavy in it, but nevertheless it's the first time I have ever seen a mainstream movie with the male lead being portrayed as fat *and* sexy *and* proud of it!
> 
> Major break through in my opinion! Any ideas?



Wait 'til my screenplay gets finished. You guys will love it. (I hope, anyways.)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

I appreciate whomever made this list .... Top 10 Hunks to Chunks


----------



## ffaboots (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep meaning to post this here--does anyone watch the morning show "The Daily Buzz"? I'm not sure it's on everywhere. Anyway, Mitch English on that show makes my morning every day. He is particularly hot now that he's grown a beard. And he seems cool and funny, too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

1. Vinnie D'Onofrio

2. Chris Farley 

3. Jack Black

4. Kevin James

These are my perennial favorites, and in the past couple of months I've become aware of NJ Governor Chris Christie and New York Jets Head Coach Rex Ryan.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jan 30, 2010)

I love Kevin James but I hated the relationship dynamic in King of Queens. 

Watching The Great Outdoors was when I knew I was going to marry a big guy. I wanted to be that devoted to someone and have someone that devoted to me. 

I also like Seth Rogen and Katherine Heigel in Knocked Up. They came together in an unusual way but both of them put effort into making it work.


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2010)

iheartsquishys said:


> Seth Rogen



Apparently, he is filming something in Toronto in the near future....there are always film crews scattered along my walk to work, so there is a good chance that I will stumble across the set.

Hm....if anyone wants to come here, set up a shantytown of some sort outside the set and camp out, maybe we can overpower security and grope his goods before getting beaten and arrested.

LOL. Just kidding (sort of).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Apparently, he is filming something in Toronto in the near future....there are always film crews scattered along my walk to work, so there is a good chance that I will stumble across the set.
> 
> Hm....if anyone wants to come here, set up a shantytown of some sort outside the set and camp out, maybe we can overpower security and grope his goods before getting beaten and arrested.
> 
> LOL. Just kidding (sort of).



*seth rogen got skinny * 

View attachment seth_rogen_40_year_old_virgin.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *seth rogen got skinny *



Yeah, but he said it was for one role and that he was going to return to his normal size afterwards.

I STILL HAVE HOPE, DAMMIT.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah, but he said it was for one role and that he was going to return to his normal size afterwards.
> 
> I STILL HAVE HOPE, DAMMIT.


*
wow that's interesting......let us know if he did........not that you would ever dream of stalking him or anything *


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow that's interesting......let us know if he did........not that you would ever dream of stalking him or anything *



If he ends up divorcing his wife in the near future for a kinky, tattooed Canadian redhead, you can assume that he's fat again


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 31, 2010)

Mark Addy- Flinstones- Fred, The Full Monty- "Dave"






Larry Joe Campbell- According to Jim-"Andy"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> If he ends up divorcing his wife in the near future for a kinky, tattooed Canadian redhead, you can assume that he's fat again



*I willl keep my eyes in the tabloids.......for SETH AND UNnamed sexy siren ......:kiss2:*


----------



## NYC_FFA (Feb 2, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Mark Addy- Flinstones- Fred, The Full Monty- "Dave"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave!!! Awwwww, I love Dave. He was always my favorite part of that movie. His wife is a sweetheart, and I agree with her...I want to see him dance! :wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Feb 11, 2010)

This is from a comic book, but it still counts.

http://comics.ign.com/dor/objects/1...der-man-20091029040721319.html?page=mediaFull

Sadly, my fiancee tells me this is the only time he shows up.


----------



## codyblair08 (Apr 24, 2010)

i loved the fat mayor in cloudy with a chance of meatballs he definitely made that movie for me


----------



## Linda (Apr 24, 2010)

Ahhh what a great thread: I narrowed my list down to four of my top favorites.

Mark Addy from The Full Monty and Still Standing, Jack Black from The Holiday, Abe Benrubi from ER, And Steven W. Bailey from Grey's anatomy.

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment addy.jpg


View attachment berubi.jpg


View attachment JackBlack(2).jpg


View attachment bailey.jpg


----------

